# How do you ride with your kids? How do you get a workout?



## surftime (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi

How do you ride with your kids? How do you get a workout?

I have a 12 and 9 year old in pretty good shape, still i wonder how do you all geta workout because lets face it, its hard for a kid to keep up with an adult and so we have to slow down. Do you do extra climbs while they do it only once? Or do you just enjoy the ride and not worry about the workout?

Also I have a 5 year old and he can ride but i dont think he could ride a single track. Would you pull him on your MTB on one of those second bike attachments? I have one for the street but I am not sure how that would be on trails. It has no shock so I am not sure how that would do over rough areas.

Thanks!


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

Just enjoy the ride/time with them because times like that won't last.

I do get some workout with one of them on the trail-a-bike. You just need to teach them to get up off the seat on bumps and give them a heads up on when roots/etc are coming so they can lift before hitting it.


----------



## jbb94952 (Jun 17, 2010)

I went 29er SS.

Knocked 2 mph off of my average speeds for the kind of townie and singletrack riding I do with my kids (14 and 10, geared 26ers), and with a 2:1 ratio I'm spinning like mad.

Plus, if I hang with them on their granny gear climbs, I'm not carrying any momentum, so yeah - climbing becomes a lot more of a physical challenge for me.

The single most important thing for me to remember is that my kids don't give a crap about my workout. The only time I push them for speed is on the way to school, because we're usually running late - the rest of the time, they ride for fun and fun only. If you really want to see a kid haul some a$$ - tell him you're headed for the candy store.

I won't comment on the 5 year old - while I did tow my kids around in a Burley, I've seen too many things like that come loose or break at their attachment point to trust them on much more than an unpaved bike path. I know a lot of people will disagree with this, and that's fine - but that's been my experience. I'd get him a BMX and make it more about fun and exploring than speed or workouts.

Good luck!


----------



## firefighter56 (Sep 24, 2010)

I ride by myself while they are in school, then take them out after school. In the summer I have daddy rides where I ride by myself or with friends, then family rides where we all hit the single track together. My work schedule is a little different than the rest of the world though so it allows that.


----------



## surftime (Nov 15, 2010)

*thanks*

Thanks Everyone

See I am new to MTB so I didnt know what to expect. I went out and rode with my 12 year old daughter and 9 year old son yesterday in the orange county santa ana mountains. And there is no way my 5 year old could have gone and I would not have wanted to ride with the double bike - it just seemed too dangerous.

Single track switch backs up hils - the kids ended up have to push there bike a lot up hill but still they did awesome! They were able to ride much of the uphill, just having problems on the narrow switchbacks and then downhill they were able to navigate the switchbacks without stopping - not super fast - but still they did great for their first time on real trails. We are going again today in a few hours

And I was able to get a decent workout in the process

thanks


----------



## XLR99 (Sep 21, 2010)

Mine kid is 11, and right now I just enjoy the time we're together outside doing something fun. I usually let him lead so we ride his pace, stop and watch deer, throw a few rocks in the river, re-run a skinny or teter totter a bunch of times or whatever he wants to do.
For him, the fastest he ever went was last weekend when there was another father/son pair ahead of us; he decided to HTFU to catch and pass this kid, and the motivation got him up a couple of steep uphills that he usually walks. On the way home he commented about it, something like ' I didn't know I could ride up that hill....' 
I like the SS 29er idea....


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I agree you could go with a single speed to handicap yourself. Or just get a really heavy bike. I manage to get a pretty good workout on my 1936 Mercury kiddie carrier. Total trail weight with me and the kid is about 325 pounds.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I use to pull my little one with a strap on the uphills.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't worry, soon enough your kids will be asking the same thing. I've been riding with my oldest son for 15 years and my youngest son for 12 years. 

Up until a couple of years ago I could smoke them on the climbs. Not so much anymore. I guess they suddenly got better at climbing. It couldn't be me.


----------



## JD1 (Feb 1, 2011)

I ride his pace with him for as short or long as he wants, wherever he wants. When he's done, we go home and I change and go train. He knows that his time is his and my time is mine. I never try to do both at the same time because each ends up suffering because I'm thinking of the other.


----------



## texacajun (Jan 20, 2004)

This past Sunday I road about 4 mi to the closest Single Track. The NBS (non-biking spouse) brought the 6 y.o. + bike and the dog to the trailhead by vehicle. The kid & I road 3-4 mi of beginner singletrack while the NBS and dog hiked the short way down to a big creek where people let their dogs play. I let the kid play w/mom & the dog in the creek while I put in another 8-10 miles of singletrack. Then I swung back to lead the kid back to the trailhead. Loaded up kid + bike/dog/spouse and I biked it back while they drove. Got in a little over 20ish miles, wife, dog, kid all happy in the process. :thumbsup:


----------



## JDaniels (Jan 14, 2011)

I ride at my kids pace and enjoy the day with them. They think it is cool that their old man rides and goes off small jumps with them.


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

*Towing is completely viable*

I mountain bike with my family because of the ability to have family time while also having a chance to exercise, and it also happens to be what I want to do as my recreation time. I wouldn't be able to have any other time to do 'my own' thing without sacrificing family time, which I just don't want to do. I'd rather be with them whenever possible.

I've done a few things to make it work. On short little rides, I'll just ride at their pace, but won't ever sit down in my saddle. Even going really slow, 30+ minutes of never sitting down is pretty good strength training.

For the longer rides, I've experimented with different tow systems and towed the younger one up hill, which usually brings me down to the right speed for the older one. I bought the Adam's 24" Trail-a-bike, but it is definitely not off roadable (maybe dirt path).

Some of the long distance mountain bike race sites, where they ride as a team and usually have some sort of tow system to spell the other rider, or to just be able to stay together with riders of different ability, gave me some ideas to try. (Google: "bike tow system")

A 9 year old would easily be able to get the hang of it (mine is younger), and lets be honest, we're only talking about going a handful or less mph.

My favorite method so far has been to attach a loop of bungee (custom cut and tied, not hooks) on the kids frame about a foot or so long (enough to be out of the way when unhooked, but still give as much absorption as needed).
Then use a medium or large retractable dog leash (round rope, not ribbon style) and with several high quality zip ties with the metal lock tabs, attach it to the top of your seat post. I was worried about the strength of these leashes, so I tested one first and they are very strong (I also removed the lead section and attached the hook straight to the rope so it could retract all the way up to the leash handle).

Then anytime they get tired or want a pull or just while going uphill, I can clip the younger one on and off very quickly. Obviously before going down hill, we unhook and just go at their pace.

For the 'that is too dangerous' crowd that will pass judgment on this, believe me, you can take it easy while hooked, the bungee offers plenty of suspension, it is very strong, and at 4-5 mph uphill, walking any difficult sections as needed, it has been completely safe. Practice at the park for a while and teach them to communicate with you about starting/stopping, there is plenty of leeway for this with the 20ft leesh.

Google "*Bike tow system*" and you'll see where some have used an extension over the rear wheel. However, with the strength/speed of the retraction, I haven't found that to be useful/needed. There are even a couple systems for sale too, (bike2biketow).

Good luck! :thumbsup:

Here are some pics of my system. I square knotted the bungee and then crimped aluminum wiring around the ends, the zip tie loosely holds the two sides together.
It isn't long enough to reach the wheel, but we wrap it back into the frame when not in use.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

I got great workouts towing our son in his trailer, always off road and sometimes over some pretty rough stuff, albeit not singletrack. Mileage and together time, right.

I also got great workouts towing our son on his 24" Adams, which is excellent off-road. We aired down, took off the rear fender (noise), put on flat bars, nard guards and off we were. Singletrack, you bet. Singlespeed to pull him, too. 

Now, he rides a Specialized 24" hardtail and I still use the singlespeed, so I don't out run him too much and we get great workouts. Mom usually leaves her HT at home and drops us from the Blur. Good workouts for all.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Towing a trailer with a singlespeed 29er on knobbies is a good workout. If that's not enough, try riding it on the beach.


----------



## dadat40 (Jan 3, 2005)

I don't use kid rides as any kind of workout it is for fun and icecream and maybe fries and burger too.


----------



## salimoneus (Oct 12, 2004)

running while they are riding should be a decent workout!


----------



## texacajun (Jan 20, 2004)

251 said:


> Towing a trailer with a singlespeed 29er on knobbies is a good workout. If that's not enough, try riding it on the beach.


For a mom break I'd do loops on my 5mi neighborhood hike & bike w/my SS when mine was 1 to about 3. It had some deep decomposed granite on some of the uphills that made for a hell of a low speed workout. Nice & soft on the kiddo like riding in sand. :thumbsup: Occasionally on wet trail weekends I'd feed her, load her in the trailer, and get 15-20 mi on a paved trail network while she napped.Once they hit 3-4 that ain't happenin' no more. :skep:


----------



## st-rider (May 17, 2010)

I have 9 and 12 year old daughters that have been riding for years. We started them on trail-a-bike then put them on a tandem with a stoker kit. That is the ticket. You get a better workout than riding alone sometimes. Older model 26" wheel mtn. tandems are cheap and usually in good shape. We have 1990's Santana Rio and Burley Rock N Roll. Now my 12 year old can ride without the stoker kit and the 9 year old is close. My wife and 12 year old have been doing the AZ MS bike ride on the tandem for the last two years. We just put 1.25" slicks on them for the road rides. Tandems are the way to ride with your kids and get a still get a workout.


----------



## jyeager (Nov 30, 2006)

Here's what I do....I will take my kids with me and will start out riding the first few miles with them. My older boy is out of shape and stays back with my younger one (10) and I continue on getting my workout done. When I get back to the car they will be sitting there playing video games.

Another approach that works really, really well for me is to run while my 10 year old is riding. I'm a triathlete so I need to run. We start out on a 9 mile loop and he will be pulling ahead and waiting up, then when the terrain gets hilly I end up pushing him up the hills. Some of the descents are too crazy for him so I will hold his seat and guide him down. 
This approach has allowed him to get to the more advanced sections of course he would never have seen yet which is good for his skill development. It also benefits me. 
If you aren't a runner then you need his cycling to be your warm up or cool down and some how make that work without being an irresponsible parent.


----------



## sunset1123 (Apr 28, 2009)

jyeager said:


> Another approach that works really, really well for me is to run while my 10 year old is riding.


+1. I find that I can run with my bike about as fast as my 11 year old wants to ride when he's tired.

We did a 40 mile, 2500 feet of climbing, daytrip into the mountains on forest roads where I hauled our two year old up in a Burley trailer. Yeah, my oldest son walked alot. I rode as much as possible, but hauling 50 or so pounds behind you is hard... I walked alot too. My girlfriend was on and off the bike. Between all this riding and walking, hiking, and stopping... we all averaged about the same pace. Nobody got more than .25 or .5 mile or so apart at any given time. Workout? Hell yes.

The other option is to find an area that has one or more loop trails coming back to the same spot and take turns riding it. Do one or two by yourself, and then one or two with the kids.


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

When I ride with the kids, it should be fun for them so I adjust. I take my oldest boy for some single track but with his gears (Specialized Hot Rock) getting up the hill isn't working. Since I ride a rather heavy freeride bike, I get my workout by pushing both bikes simultaneous up the hill 

Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

There are a lot of good suggestions here. You've just got to get creative with the resources you have.

I've pulled my 6yo for the past 2 years on a trail a bike on all the local XC trails. He got the shifting thing down pretty early so he could help out a little, but he still gets caught off guard when conditions change rapidly. This has also resulted in surprising upper body workouts since I've got to finesse him and the bike through tight singletrack.

Tooling around the neighborhood I'll ride my old BMX so we're more evenly matched equipment wise. Single speed, short bike, short gearing, lots of standing, burning quads. Plus it's got flat pedals and I don't mind laying it down every few minutes to tie a shoe, stop to chat, play on the playground, throw rocks in the creek etc, you know kid stuff. 
Alternately if I ride an old HT turned road warrior, I'll just pick one gear combo and stick with it. I'll practice track standing or riding the curbs like they are skinnies. Kids don't know what you're doing, they just think you're being silly.

Last year we bought an old tandem so the family could ride together in one long train. We hitch the kids in a double trailer, throw in some snacks and pray they don't start fighting over who is in who's space. Admittedly my wife can't pull her own "weight" at the speed I like to ride. In the end I'm pulling a 48lb bike, 25lb trailer, 90lbs of kids and a portion of my wife to 3/4 of my normal pace. It's a work out. Just don't get in front of us on a downhill cause we're coming through.


----------



## khaotom (Mar 14, 2011)

I got my wife to drive to the trails while I ride the 15-20 miles there and bike


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

The kids' rides aren't for a workout; I get them when I ride to pay bills, or get out by myself (day off during the week is MINE).

Last summer, went out with my daughter and nephew (then 12 & 7); went downtown to pay a bill, tooled around downtown a bit, went to a park, had lunch, then decided to explore the new addition to the local MUP.

The day was pivotal for my nephew, as he more than doubled his previous 1-day mileage! On the way back from the MUP exploration, we hit another park, and wound our way home.

6 hours of activity, 2 parks, lunch, an errand, and 25 miles of pedaling. It was a glorious day. Even his dad fussing at him for being gone so long couldn't spoil it for us!


----------



## sherwin24 (Jul 23, 2010)

I treat it as time I get to enjoy with my daughter, just enjoy being on a bike and the simple freedom it brings. When she was smaller and on the piccolo it was a good workout, now I just go at her pace and enjoy the day. If there is some technical areas I can work on them at a slower pace than normal and I figure it will help when those situations arise, spinning up hills at her pace rather than mashing like I tend to do by myself, find rocks to climb from a stop rather than at speed, stuff like that. The workout is on my time by myself.


----------



## 4MooreFitness (Aug 10, 2010)

I say the trail-a-bike is good exercise. We do simple single track and MUP for speed/cardio. The singletrack gives a good leg muscle workout because you are pulling and even the slightest incline can force you to double your efforts. With the 3 year old we can do about 20 miles on a MUP in the trailer or 5-8 miles on the trail-a-bike. Our 6 year old can do simple single track but for long rides 6 or more miles we will hook her on a trail-a-bike too. I was just talking to my husband last night telling him I cant wait until our girls are older maybe when they are 13 and 10 we can do some longer more technical singletrack... he replied "yea you mean at 13 when Sierra will say 'I dont want to ride a stupid bike my friends are going to the mall' "  I can hope right?


----------



## ShadowHunter (Apr 6, 2011)

My son is my riding buddy, slow or fast I let him lead and set the pace. If we are going slower than I want too I will usually take it down so I start spinning like crazy for cardio or take it up to a harder gear for muscle work out.. There will be times when he doesn't want to go so I end up going and pushing myself then.


----------



## snmhanson (Apr 17, 2006)

My son is nine and I think I have a great solution (for us at least). We have an up and down near our house that we usually ride so I take off by myself and then ride up the trail. Meanwhile, my wife dives my son to the top of the trail and I meet them up there. We goof around on the skinnies, jumps and pump track at the top of the hill for a while and then we both downhill it back to my car. On the way down I'll take a section at regular speed and then stop and wait for him, or have him go a ways in front of me so that I can hit the lines that I want. Maybe it messes up the flow a little but it is way better than not riding at all.

There are a few potential issues I see with this. First, it requires a willing wife to haul your kid up the hill (but it does give her some free time once I connect with them). I suppose once he gets old enough I can drop him off up top and then drive down and bike back up. But at that age he should also be able to ride up himself. Two, it's not going to make your kid into an XC star anytime soon. Three, if you don't have a good up and down it isn't very feasible. Four, extra driving is involved so if you are environmentally friendly it is probably not ideal.

Not the perfect solution, but better than not riding or leaving my son at home.

Matt


----------



## poconopitbull (Aug 24, 2010)

TAB's can do light single track, but that is all I do with my Daughter on her Hot Rock anyway. The TAB is a bit heavy so hills with no "added" power increase the workout. My son loves to pedal his a$$ off down hill but not up. In the end it all about being out with my kids and enjoying some ride time.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

It's been a long time, but this is how I roll with my oldest daughter. No problem getting a decent workout on local gravel roads. Got to take her on some singletrack soon!

LOCT with custom add-on kids h'bar.

JMJ


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't worry about the workout or do it when I can. I confess I've been in better shape but now I spend much more time with trail building and doing things at my kids' pace. I'm still probably in better shape than the average 50something American and the time spent with the kids pace and working on the bike park is rewarding too.

I confess it was a long change and kids first was driven by a not so great childhood but once you get used to it and into it the doing stuff for others makes you happy too.

If you get involved or start a pump track or bike park you'll have someplace that lets you and the kids give it your all and keep it all fun.

The video of the bike park I started only shows kids for a bit but the concept is a place that allows about any skill and spoon feeds the skills. Now we're on to a dirt jump progression but they're table tops so kids roll them and I think it will work out well. I'm convinced that it's the single best thing you can do for your kids because it's there for everybody's kids and grows the sport.


----------



## Oaktree (Dec 9, 2009)

*your set up compared to rack mounted seat*

I like that set up - my kid is in a Topeak seat behind me and its hard to tell if they're having as much fun as me!


----------



## Oaktree (Dec 9, 2009)

*child carrier seat for 29er*

I had been using a Topeak child seat carrier which is the style that mounts to a rear rack which mounted to my 27 speed mtn bike. I bought an inexpensive SS hardtail, rigid fork, 29er with platform pedals thinking it would be a better workout.

Unfortunately, I couldn't find an equivalent child seat to mount to it. The larger wheel and the lack of braze-ons...


----------



## Oaktree (Dec 9, 2009)

*workout after bedtime*

forcing the family to keep up caused too much frustration. We're much happier now that I change my goal from "workout" to "enjoy family time". I got a bike light and now I ride solo after the kids go to bed.


----------



## t135 (Jul 11, 2011)

I just have fun riding with my daughter. She absolutely loves it and that's enough for me. Means we'll be riding together for years to come...when she will be able to keep up.


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

My son turns 8 in August, he's been on a Hotrock 20 for over a year and half. I upgraded it to 7-speed triggers and a 34th granny, but otherwise it's stock. He's built up to ride a whole park with me, Hartshorne in NJ. Keep at it, the workout will come.


----------



## tlcrouch355 (Aug 2, 2008)

I let my boys lead the rides. We go at their pace and just enjoy the time with them.


----------



## wildrice (Jul 18, 2011)

My 4 yr old just took off the training wheels 2 weeks ago. He has gone on 2 rides on the rail trail with me. First ride he rode 4.5 miles and 2nd ride he rode 6 miles. Not bad for a 4 yr old on a 16" bike. I just put mine in upper gear where I have to pedal hard. I just enjoy the time with him.


----------



## therocket290 (Jul 5, 2011)

Our trail-along can give me a decent workout, but I never expect to get a real workout when riding with my five-year old son. I just try to have fun.


----------



## kburati (Mar 9, 2008)

I simply ride whatever and wherever my son wants to ride. Some days it's at the dirt jumps on his bmx (bruised my ribs pretty bad there 3 weeks back) other days it's downhilling at the Mountain. He'll never be a road biker, complains about longer XC jaunts.


----------



## wildharejac (May 11, 2006)

Cannondale MT800. there is no substitute!


----------



## Woodroce (Jul 19, 2011)

.

When I am riding with my wife and 5-year-old daughter, I drag my brakes a lot. It may seem stupid, but it's a great way to increase my workout. Brake pads are cheap anyway. I also do a lot of back peddling and I swerve back & forth aggressively while they are riding straight. I also like to practice my bunnyhops, wheelies and stoppies while I am riding with my family. I work on low-speed tricks (much to the chagrin of Mrs. Woodroce). When we get back to the house, I usually will make one or two more laps around the block to get a little more of a work-out.

.


----------



## SilkMoneyLove (Nov 1, 2010)

I got a work out today with the kid, but that is because my 5yo doesn't pedal very hard yet and we go slow on the downhills, so climbing the hills is a challenge on my heavy old Ironhorse with the trail-a-bike. I would not take a trail-a-bike on a serious trail because the angle of the dips/hills might be enough to rub the rear tire on the TAB frame. 

The MTB park we go to has some very easy trails that are still fun with the "tunnels" through the pine trees and some climbs, so we do that loop a few times (go out one way, reverse it, get some water and then go again the original way). They also have lots of exercise stops along the trails (balance beam, leg stretch, crunch station, pull up station, ring station). We stop and do as many of those as the kid is interested in. Today we did almost 3 hours of this, and even though it was pretty hot, we both enjoyed it and got in our exercise. 

A few things that I do to make it work: 1) get food in them right before you get to the trails - this gives you the most time on the trail and 2) gives the kid a chance to go to the bathroom before hitting the trail. Nothing worse than finally getting there and hearing "I'm hungry and I have to potty!" 3) lots of communication - I had no idea my daughter would be so excited about a green pine cone, enough to want to double back and get it, until she mentioned it at the end of the trail. Just ask them what they like, favorite parts of the trail and what they are seeing and they will let you know. 4) lots of breaks for the little one. She likes to investigate stuff, so we would stop and check out the views or the insects or the crazy fungus on the ground and I would hit the work out stations. It isn't like hitting a serious trail or bombing down a rock garden, but you adapt and get your ride and workout in a different way.


----------



## Photogorama (Aug 22, 2010)

So I've been thinking about this thread since I saw it last year, and I have not so much a revelation but some personal inputs. He are my guidelines for riding with my 6 y o son... 

1) he likes to lead to let him lead; it's easier to coach him this way
2) constant praise works wonders for his confidence
3) pack snacks, potty before the ride
4) and to the OP, try practicing track standing when your little one is walking up the tough inclines; I use my single speed when riding with my son, and I get good leg workouts in with this little trick.
5) above all, spending time with my son is most important since time goes by waaaaaaay too fast


----------



## asphalt_jesus (Aug 13, 2010)

XLR99 said:


> Mine kid is 11, and right now I just enjoy the time we're together outside doing something fun. I usually let him lead so we ride his pace, stop and watch deer, throw a few rocks in the river, re-run a skinny or teter totter a bunch of times or whatever he wants to do.


^^^^This.

It isn't a workout for you. What you want is for your kid to have warm/pleasant memories so the next trip is desirable.

What for you is riding up a ridge is riding up Mt. Whitney for your kid. Keep the ride to +/- 1 hour. Summer is coming.... Go to a water park. Seriously. Climbing in the heat is too much suffering for most kids. The most a ride should be is about a 30 minute "big" **easy** BMX course in pleasant weather..

Have no agenda. If the impulse strikes to hang around a certain spot, then you are there! If the kid is capitvated in whatever, then just be sure she's eating/drinking while wandering around. Give the kid something with a *little* bit of caffeine/sugar for the trip back to avoid the meltdown 5 minutes from the car. I like a Coke. Shake the fizz out.

If they like bike riding or not, it's the same trip for you. Shared time with them.

This is all personal experience. I've got a teenager who doesn't like bikes so much. But, most importantly, she likes to go and do things outdoors with her old man. What she's doing outside has changed, but we go and do and have fun. Mission accomplished.


----------



## surftime (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks for all the replies - thought I would give you an update

Well i ride most weekends now with my 7 and 10 year old boys. Both are athletic and good for their ages so ofcourse the 10 year old has to wait for the 7 year old. Well today i might have found the solution for that. 

Today we rode about 7 miles with some good climbing - probably about 700 feet which for a 7 year old is a lot! 

But here is how we did it, on long fireroad climbs i ride next to him and with one hand on my bike and one hand on his back - i ride up the hill with him. He climbs good himself so this is only on about half the hills but he really likes it and i get a GREAT workout. We even dropped my 10 year old....  

Doing it this way it allows us to ride into some fun remote areas that would be hard for him to ride out of by himself. And we all had a great time out there by ourselves. Luckily we live hear the beach so the weather is still cool for the kids.


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

Photogorama said:


> 2) constant praise works wonders for his confidence
> 3) pack snacks, potty before the ride
> 4) and to the OP, try practicing track standing when your little one is walking up the tough inclines; I use my single speed when riding with my son, and I get good leg workouts in with this little trick.
> 5) above all, spending time with my son is most important since time goes by waaaaaaay too fast


My 6 year old and my 8 year old girls are doing well and I wanted to be able to bring my 4 year old boy with us. I converted a hardtail frame I had to singlespeed and bought a trailer off craigslist. Now we can go anywhere and I definitely get a workout.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

ridemtn said:


> My favorite method so far has been to attach a loop of bungee (custom cut and tied, not hooks) on the kids frame about a foot or so long (enough to be out of the way when unhooked, but still give as much absorption as needed).
> Then use a medium or large retractable dog leash (round rope, not ribbon style) and with several high quality zip ties with the metal lock tabs, attach it to the top of your seat post. I was worried about the strength of these leashes, so I tested one first and they are very strong (I also removed the lead section and attached the hook straight to the rope so it could retract all the way up to the leash handle).
> 
> Then anytime they get tired or want a pull or just while going uphill, I can clip the younger one on and off very quickly. Obviously before going down hill, we unhook and just go at their pace.
> ...


The tow system is ingenious! I've used to tow my nephew back in the day but it wasn't as sophisticated as that. Still it would help me tow him up 800ft road climbs before we then headed off road for fun descents.

Towing can be safe and a great way to extend the ride with the little ones!


----------



## mike61911 (Mar 18, 2012)

I too am like firefighter 56, i have a job that has days off, i ride while my "bike buddies" are in school. They are both boys 13 and 8, when i'm with my boys its just a bike ride, i cherish all the time with my wife and daughter on family rides, but with my bike buddies we stop and see things its just fun! my daughter is 20 and loves to ride and i love when she goes. Just enjoy them they leave the nest before you know it! my wife likes our talking rides, when we can fit them in. My rides are with other firefighters that off when i am off.


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

alex_sdca said:


> My 6 year old and my 8 year old girls are doing well and I wanted to be able to bring my 4 year old boy with us. I converted a hardtail frame I had to singlespeed and bought a trailer off craigslist. Now we can go anywhere and I definitely get a workout.


Hey I recognize that place! It's PQ canyon. That is a very steep entrance with a trailer. How do you keep from your back swapping with your front or do you just haul butt down the mountain. Maybe I'll see you there sometime. I take my 7 yr old in the canyon now. I live close to where you start.


----------



## jamerson9 (May 1, 2012)

Wife decided to join the kids and me on the trails. As she didn't have a MTB I adjusted my hard tail and I rode my commumter, 90s Steel Hardrock with 26 Tom slicks. Got a pretty good work out even going at a slow pace.


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

stom_m3 said:


> Hey I recognize that place! It's PQ canyon. That is a very steep entrance with a trailer. How do you keep from your back swapping with your front or do you just haul butt down the mountain. Maybe I'll see you there sometime. I take my 7 yr old in the canyon now. I live close to where you start.


I have it cranked on the seatpost pretty tight. On the GPS image with the steep slope in the middle, we did have to walk up but I rode down it with him on the back. I think it would only twist if it were not tightened down enough.

I bought a 400mm, beefy seatpost for this application as the trailer is 24 pounds and he is 37 so I knew it was going to see some torque. I usually enter the canyon from Black Mtn Road to my entrance is mellow unless I try to climb one of the sides as I did at the end of this ride.

I've been riding tunnels early Sunday morning by myself and in the canyon with the kids in the afternoon.

Doing both I get a good workout and my legs feel it on the slight climb back to the house at the end of the second ride. I asked him to help last weekend and he says "No dad, I'm ok. You pedal."  Workout indeed.


----------



## dcc1234 (Nov 5, 2008)

I rollerbladed w kids on bikes when they were younger. Course, you can't do trails but you do get a better workout.


----------



## Bayview_Alabama (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

As with others, I don't ride with my son (11) for exercise. Its really for HIS exercise. I ride for myself on the weekends and run during the week, so when we go riding (at least once a week after work) its really just to get out and warm up the body. Though I do take time on the trail to try some tricks, fine tune the bike or practice hops and such. In a strange way, going slow actually helps me develop certain muscles. Its not an aerobic workout, but more like strength building. We usually go out for 1 to 1.5 hours, but we're building up to longer rides this summer.


----------



## mhkang (Nov 1, 2008)

I push my bike and run along side my dtr. Killer workout. I barely last 3 miles.


----------



## tcr (Apr 16, 2012)

Family rides are fun and I don' t worry about the workout with the 2, 5, and 8 yr old. I just got the 8yr old a geared bike so he will ride the single track and I will run with him for some exercise. That might last another 6 months before he just leaves me on the trails. We do try to go for 20 mile rides as a family to work on the endurance with the kids, but the pace is relaxing even with the youngest in a trailer. We try hard to keep the riding fun so the kids will build it into their lifestyle on their own.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

I have a 7yr old Daughter (who likes riding more since she got a 24" mtb for her birthday) and a 9yr old Son who rides a bmx, but recently got an old freebie mtb which he enjoys for a change.

I've also found that if I really want a workout it's best to take up running when they ride. As a bonus it's easier to take the dog at the same time too (compared to riding) since he has to be on a leash otherwise chases after the kangaroos.
We live in a rural area with gravel roads so I get the kids to stop at any intersections.

Mind you I do enjoy going for a 3km ride with them now that the youngest doesn't mind it (she just stays in granny gear on her mtb lol), still wouldn't consider that any kind of workout for me though.

I guess when you're into riding you do whatever it takes to make sure the kids don't miss out on some ride time, even if it means missing out on a workout yourself or running instead 

I must say without the dog it's nice to go for a 3km ride on the gravel roads around here with the kids because they are at a good age where they can do a reasonable sort of ride, although certainly wouldn't consider it a workout.


----------

